# It's called Orgonite and it's not a stone



## muffnbuttn

I just recently discovered this so I'm copy-n-pasting a lot

"Orgonite is simply a mixture of crystals, shaved metal, and catalysed resin that has hardened in a mould"

Crystals are a very powerful conductor of energy. Charging it is very easy, just state your intent and pour it into the crystal with the power of your imagination. Energy flows where the mind goes. Charging your crystals before creating the orgonnite will ensure that the energy you charge it with stays with it after the resin hardens. Orgonite is always working and it may collect a lot of negative vibrations so it is good to it outside on the earth so it can ground it out.

*"Orone energy* was a hypothetical universal life force originally proposed in the 1930s by Wilhelm Reich, Orgone was conceived as the anti-entropic principle of the universe, a creative substratum in all of nature comparable to Mesmer's animal magnetism. Orgone was seen as a massless, omnipresent substance, similar to luminiferous aether, but more closely associated with living energy than inert matter. It could coalesce to create organization on all scales, from the smallest microscopic units—called bions in orgone theory—to macroscopic structures like organisms, clouds, or even galaxies."

For those who don't know, our bodies vibe with the magnetic field of the earth and constant bombardment from radio waves, cell phone towers, Wi-Fi, computers, T.V. etc increase our "magnetic pulse" to dangerous and unnatural heights.

That being said, here some of the things orgonite's been said to do:
-Mitigates harmful effects of EMF radiation and positive vibration in immediate area, inspiring
a pleasant demeanor and balanced, happier moods.
-Encourages better sleep, helping with insomnia, and increases energy
-Helps plants grow faster and produce more
-Purifies the atmosphere, detoxifies water, ends drought. (this doesn't mean it filters your water)
-Helps awaken your innate psychic senses
-Chembusters/Cloudbuster: breaks up chemstrails and balance the weather. It's made the same way as orgonite only you mix it all up in a bucket and place in copper rods in the bucket vertically.

People are making oronite into pendants, hot plates for charging their food and water, and shapes of all kinds for their gardens, homes, work places, nature, etc.

People are making orgonite and throwing them at cell phone towers or in nature, calling it "Gifting Orgonite" or "Tower busters" to encourage healthier vibrations in the area. If anyone settles down anywhere for a bit it can not only be a fun project that can create some income but also be a great aid to earth and to people.

Here's some useful links

http://www.whatisorgonite.com/

http://www.orgonite.info/

Explore the different and creative ways you can make orgonite! Here's a vid on how this guy makes it.


Do some digging or diy but people have already done experimenter with plants and orgonite here's one
http://orgone-art.all4orgone.com/anglais/visibleeffectgarden2.htm
http://www.awesomeorgonite.com/experiments.html

Here's a video more from the conspiracy viewpoint of orgonite but it is informative and something that affects us all.


Enjoy!


----------



## Matt Derrick

This is some of the stupidest ignorant bullshit I ever heard. This is why I hate hippies.


----------



## Beegod Santana

As someone who's made their living selling shiny rocks to hippies, I've heard some ridiculous shite over the years.

This though...
This upped the ante'.


----------



## sparky

Einstein and Reich actually corresponded for a time and Einstein ended up trying to reproduce Reich's results. After he figured out it was bullshit Einstein ignored Reich.


----------



## schmutz

Dude, bet they'd buy it up at the street fairs and farmer's markets. Orgonite just may be my next source of income ;-)


----------



## schmutz

sparky said:


> Einstein and Reich actually corresponded for a time and Einstein ended up trying to reproduce Reich's results. After he figured out it was bullshit Einstein ignored Reich.


He actually reminds me of Rudolf Steiner (Waldorf Education) but maybe just cuz they are both quacks


----------



## muffnbuttn

I'm not expecting everyone to be into this, I just wanted to share this for those truth-seekers out their who thoroughly investigate ideas before they criticize them, and that they may find this useful and interesting and try it for themselves before they judge. Stereotypes and lack of experimentation I feel only hold one back from discovering the truth.
;D ;D ;D


----------



## Matt Derrick

muffnbuttn said:


> I'm not expecting everyone to be into this, I just wanted to share this for those truth-seekers out their who thoroughly investigate ideas before they criticize them, and that they may find this useful and interesting and try it for themselves before they judge. Stereotypes and lack of experimentation I feel only hold one back from discovering the truth.
> ;D ;D ;D



I'm sorry man, I didn't mean to be a jerk, it's just that in my opinion hippies and other people that tend to believe this kind of stuff do so with little or no research or actual SCIENCE behind it and it just makes leftist in general look stupid. I can say with a fair amount of certainty that this has no grounds in reality. 

I guess it's just misinformation that ticks me off.


----------



## sparky

> He actually reminds me of Rudolf Steiner (Waldorf Education) but maybe just cuz they are both quacks


 Hah, funny because I thought the same thing at first. Theirs like 3 or 4 austrian/german guys at that same time period working on crazy stuff like this.


----------



## RedMane

I'm afraid I agree. It does the orgone and orgonite gifting movement no favors when their YouTube tutorial videos are made and posted by folks that look like hippies and junkies. Howabout a nice clean haircut ( not shaved or hack-jobbed )? Howabout wearing something other than a dirty t-shirt? It just makes me "cringe" when I see gap-toothed people who look almost homeless promoting this stuff. If THEY are any indication of the beneficial nature of orgone energy and orgonite, .... that's certainly NOT good. At very least, the stuff does nothing, and the whole "orgone energy" thing is all based on a madman's beliefs. Now, " I " don't believe that because I have experienced the healing effects of orgonite for myself. But can't anybody that doesn't look like one of Fat Albert's JunkYard gang post a tutorial video on how to make it??? Again, this does the orgonite gifting movement NO favors.


----------



## roughdraft

you know whatd be fuckin sweet....

i dont know if yall have seen the soap with the animal figurines inside them, but wouldn't it be swell to take that same idea, putting crystals inside of dildos and selling them to spun out hippies, on the basis of having magical stimulating powers??


----------



## Deleted member 21003

To be fair it didn't seem to do much for William Buroughs, so I'm good mate...


----------



## roughdraft

just recalled, an ex-girlfriend long ago gave me a piece of this crystal

then the word on the street was you give this to people who you never want to see again

can anyone confirm?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

RedMane said:


> I'm afraid I agree. It does the orgone and orgonite gifting movement no favors when their YouTube tutorial videos are made and posted by folks that look like hippies and junkies. Howabout a nice clean haircut ( not shaved or hack-jobbed )? Howabout wearing something other than a dirty t-shirt? It just makes me "cringe" when I see gap-toothed people who look almost homeless promoting this stuff. If THEY are any indication of the beneficial nature of orgone energy and orgonite, .... that's certainly NOT good. At very least, the stuff does nothing, and the whole "orgone energy" thing is all based on a madman's beliefs. Now, " I " don't believe that because I have experienced the healing effects of orgonite for myself. But can't anybody that doesn't look like one of Fat Albert's JunkYard gang post a tutorial video on how to make it??? Again, this does the orgonite gifting movement NO favors.


that's super classist. I don't dig the whole heady dready thing either but still, commenting like that on what people are wearing is superficial and stupid.


----------



## Chazten

RedMane said:


> I'm afraid I agree. It does the orgone and orgonite gifting movement no favors when their YouTube tutorial videos are made and posted by folks that look like hippies and junkies. Howabout a nice clean haircut ( not shaved or hack-jobbed )? Howabout wearing something other than a dirty t-shirt? It just makes me "cringe" when I see gap-toothed people who look almost homeless promoting this stuff. If THEY are any indication of the beneficial nature of orgone energy and orgonite, .... that's certainly NOT good. At very least, the stuff does nothing, and the whole "orgone energy" thing is all based on a madman's beliefs. Now, " I " don't believe that because I have experienced the healing effects of orgonite for myself. But can't anybody that doesn't look like one of Fat Albert's JunkYard gang post a tutorial video on how to make it??? Again, this does the orgonite gifting movement NO favors.



Wasn't aware of the correlation between IQ and gapped teeth pahahahahah


----------



## Coywolf

I don't know about this, but as far as crystals and magick, "hippy bullshit" as some of you have called it, does have a true and large following in the earth/celestial religion world, and I would caution those of you who are personally attacking someone else's beliefs to not knock it until you have tried it, or at least be respectful of someone else's point of view.

If you can debunk the idea of crystals and stored/earth energy with physics and other scientific principals, I would like to see that, rather than a whole bunch of "that's total bullshit, because I said so" comments.

That being said. Ya, this sounds like some BS. I used to, and still kinda am, into earth-based religion, and anything that has to be man made to protect you from negatove energy sounds like a farse.


----------



## Dameon

Coywolf said:


> If you can debunk the idea of crystals and stored/earth energy with physics and other scientific principals, I would like to see that, rather than a whole bunch of "that's total bullshit, because I said so" comments.


The ideas presented here are counter to scientific knowledge we already have, and there's a huge variety of false information presented as facts in the original post, with no citations to back them up. The burden of proof here is not on us, it's on the guy claiming that crystals are magic and charged with "energy" (what kind?) using the "power of imagination" and that pouring random crap into a mould makes a magic stone. There's so much pseudoscientific BS in the original post that it would take somebody weeks to write a post thoroughly debunking crap that's already been debunked.

People can't just present a bunch of things people say about a bunch of random crap melted together and then expect people to prove each and every one of those things untrue personally before it's considered BS.


----------



## deleted user




----------



## doomedswine

Matt Derrick said:


> I'm sorry man, I didn't mean to be a jerk, it's just that in my opinion hippies and other people that tend to believe this kind of stuff do so with little or no research or actual SCIENCE behind it and it just makes leftist in general look stupid. I can say with a fair amount of certainty that this has no grounds in reality.
> 
> I guess it's just misinformation that ticks me off.




As somebody who proudly wears the label of hippie have to inform you that not all of them think like that. There is varying degrees of woo within the community. And just like any Community they should not be defined by the ideas of The Fringe.

as a hippie as a hippie, I refuse plastic, I never buy new clothes underwear is an exception, I like crystals, smoking weed, psychedelics, not washing my hair for a week or more at a time, never taking life too seriously, and having the concept of fun Buffet first and foremost in my life.

Also as a hippie, I believe science is real, I will vaccinate my children against the major diseases although not all of the 70-plus shots recommended these days, I believe big game hunting actually preserves the animals Hunted, I fucking love the Second Amendment, and if I'm sick enough I will go to a hospital.

I may be an anomaly in my community but I come from a community full of anomalies. Sometimes you get a few that believe in some crazy shit like that. So be it, honestly. There's people making that shit for pennies and selling it for lots of dollars. And that's okay because that is their art and if you're able to make money off of your art why the fuck not?


alas I alas I go off in the weeds. that's another thing all hippies have in common. But for real please don't judge an entire community based off of the beliefs of a few. Whether that be the community I come from or any other. If I misinterpreted the spirit of your remark then disregard this entire post.

Love y'all


----------



## Coywolf

Dameon said:


> The ideas presented here are counter to scientific knowledge we already have, and there's a huge variety of false information presented as facts in the original post, with no citations to back them up. The burden of proof here is not on us, it's on the guy claiming that crystals are magic and charged with "energy" (what kind?) using the "power of imagination" and that pouring random crap into a mould makes a magic stone. There's so much pseudoscientific BS in the original post that it would take somebody weeks to write a post thoroughly debunking crap that's already been debunked.
> 
> People can't just present a bunch of things people say about a bunch of random crap melted together and then expect people to prove each and every one of those things untrue personally before it's considered BS.



I understand that much of this OP is baseless, but if you are going to negatively comment on the ideas, and someone challenges you as to why, be prepared to defend yourself. This is the internet, and the fact that people cannot prove their argument is one of the main problem with social media, on both sides.

My main point is to see more civility, and less "fuck your bullshit" in response to some of these posts. It's dissapointing, at least.


----------



## Odin

Dameon said:


> The burden of proof here is not on us, it's on the guy claiming that crystals are magic and charged with "energy" (what kind?) using the "power of imagination" and that pouring random crap into a mould makes a magic stone. There's so much pseudoscientific BS in the original post that it would take somebody weeks to write a post thoroughly debunking crap that's already been debunked.



Okay I'm not taking a stance here one way or another... and yea a lot of stuff is presented as "psuedo woo boo".

If we are to look to science to find an example of energy and crystals you can go back to the photovoltaic/photoelectric effect...

So fact is many materials including mineral/crystal structures can and do store and release N R G >.>

Not sure about "mental powers" imbued ... that sounds like just making a wish... but the mind is mysterious 

I recall reading about reich and orgone in some chapters on it in colin wilson a history of the occult that I read last fall. 

Anyway if I'm to dabble in WOo... My choice, of course,...

Is the Odic Force!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odic_force


----------



## Dameon

Coywolf said:


> I understand that much of this OP is baseless, but if you are going to negatively comment on the ideas, and someone challenges you as to why, be prepared to defend yourself. This is the internet, and the fact that people cannot prove their argument is one of the main problem with social media, on both sides.
> 
> My main point is to see more civility, and less "fuck your bullshit" in response to some of these posts. It's dissapointing, at least.


My beliefs aren't the ones on trial here; like I said, the burden of proof isn't on me to prove that crystals aren't magic. The burden of proof is a philosophical principle that's directly applicable here, and it's also important to note that you can't prove a negative. When people tell me bullshit, I reserve the right to tell them it's bullshit. We aren't talking about religious or spiritual beliefs here where I don't have a right to tell people they're spreading bullshit, we're talking about a non-religious non-spiritual attempt to present random melted crap as magic, right up there with sticking magic rocks up your vagina.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burden_of_proof_(philosophy)


----------



## Dameon

Odin said:


> If we are to look to science to find an example of energy and crystals you can go back to the photovoltaic/photoelectric effect...
> 
> So fact is many materials including mineral/crystal structures can and do store and release N R G >.>


This is wrong. Photovoltaic cells have a crystalline structure, but other crystals are not photovoltaic. There is zero scientific evidence I know of that crystals store and release energy. Photoelectric...well, does not mean what I think you think it means. It means it becomes a conductor when exposed to light, which is not a property that most crystals have, and still doesn't make it store or release "energy". It's as magic as copper wire.


----------



## doomedswine

Crystal's do resonate energy. that is indeed fact. How do you explain how a quartz clock works or crystal batteries for that matter?


----------



## Dameon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_oscillator
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piezoelectricity

Basically, it's mechanical stress that creates the resonance. It's a pretty specific effect, and it's not something that's generally going on with a random crystal you pick up. And not only that, but resonance isn't the same thing as storing energy and releasing it. Crystals are not batteries; it's the oscillation of the crystal that allows the measurement of time at a relatively precise frequency. That's why the watch uses the crystal to measure time, and you have to actually put a battery in it.


----------



## doomedswine

Very true and kudos on your knowledge of the topic. 

There are indeed crystal batteries that seem to go on long after conventional batteries stop. Here's a link to what I'm talking about.

http://magneticuniverse.com/discussion/55/crystal-batteries

I look forward to your take on this.

Kinda off topic but I want folks to know that any idea that I spout off including this one doesn't mean I'm emotionally invested in being right. A lot of people seem to be married to their ideas just because they're there's and they want to be right. It's kind of human nature. I really strive to not do that because that's not how you get closer to truth. That's why I hold the scientific process and such high regard because you're constantly trying to prove yourself wrong. When you get to a point in an idea where you can no longer prove it wrong nor can any of your peers then, in my opinion, you have a higher percentage of probability that it's true.

That being said I'm kind of an asshole because I believe they're very very few absolute truths. Most everything in our world that we believe and accept is just varying degrees of probability of Truth. The statement "the sky is blue" holds a 99% probability that it is true. The statement "God created the sky" holds a much smaller probability of being true and is subjective based on the personal experience of the Observer. 

That's super convenient for me because when dealing with concepts of philosophy, religion, and just about everything else I believe that everything is bullshit and everything is real at the same time. It just all depends on who you ask. In that way of thinking real and absolute truths are as rare and mystical as unicorns. If everyone believe that way though there would be no more Wars based on religion. People should be able to just Live and Let Live.

there was a quote on a TV show that there was a quote on a TV show that got me started thinking about this. I don't remember the show but the quote was, " you believe without question and your belief is true. But for me it's not"


----------



## Dameon

But those "crystal batteries" aren't just plugging in a quartz crystal; the crystal itself is still not a battery. Crystals still do not store and release energy, even if you Google "crystal battery" and pick the top result as a source.



> Crystal batteries are basically any kind of crystal (Salt, sugar, alum, borax, etc) grown around 2 disimilar metals used for 2 electrodes to produce current (from my research and experiments, aluminum is good enough for - and copper is best for +).


----------



## Coywolf

But they can concentrate energy. 

And noone can deny that there is a "life force" in everything. Even rocks. Sandstone stores radiant solar heat (energy)

Being able to draw and concentrate from the earths electromagnetic field isint scientifically proven yet, but he'll, space travel wasent either before the 50s.


----------



## doomedswine

I don't believe I ever said you could just plug them in and use I don't believe I ever said you could just plug them in and use them like batteries and if I implied that then my communication skill could really use sharpening.

I guess my point was that Crystal's can do some pretty interesting things. It would be Folly to think that we know everything into completely discount things that don't fit into what we think we know. Now if it's been tested and repeatedly shown that it does not work that's one thing. If it's an idea that just doesn't fit into the way we think shit should work we shouldn't write it off as Ludacris right from the get-go.

Only about 4% of our universe is matter according to the latest reports from really smart people giving lots of money to figure this shit out. That leaves 96% of the universe that we not only don't understand but can't even perceive. We only know it's there by its effect on the stuff we can see and measure. To me that's just yet another reason to believe everything is real and everything is bullshit.

the only the only thing that we know of that's as complex as the universe is the human mind. Now I start tiptoeing into speculation here but if every individual has his or her own truth could that not be because the individual's mind makes it truth?

we can go back to the whole Sky being blue thing for an example. If a person says the sky is red and is absolutely convinced that it's red, who are we as someone who's not that individual to say you're wrong? What if that individual literally sees this guy as red for whatever reason? I know I know I'm reaching a bit on this one but I think there's a higher probability of Truth to that.

if someone thinks if someone thinks that orgone and organite has a positive effect on them and they have hypothesized a method of action for that to happen then it's probably true to them. That doesn't mean however that their mind is powerful enough 2 extend its sphere of influence over anyone else's mind. The dipshit president for example is an expert on manifesting whatever truth he wants AND extending that to the minds of others. not trying to go all political here just using him as a perfect example of what I just described.

but hey don't listen to me but hey don't listen to me I'm just a fucking hippie


----------



## Dameon

Look, you can say whatever you want, and shift the goalposts all you want, but what I said was that crystals can't store and release energy, and they can't. They can be used in systems that do, and crystalline structures have some interesting properties, but there's no reason to believe that they have magical properties, period. You can talk all day about how much we don't know, and how anything's possible, and it sure is fun to pretend that because we don't know stuff maybe crystals are magic, but to our best knowledge they aren't.



Coywolf said:


> But they can concentrate energy.
> 
> And noone can deny that there is a "life force" in everything. Even rocks. Sandstone stores radiant solar heat (energy)
> 
> Being able to draw and concentrate from the earths electromagnetic field isint scientifically proven yet, but he'll, space travel wasent either before the 50s.


No, they can't concentrate energy; if you have scientific evidence of that, it'd be interesting to see.

I can 100% deny there's a "life force" in everything. Getting warm doesn't mean things are alive.

Space travel was scientifically theorized before the 50s, we just hadn't accomplished it. Science is predictive in nature; before you experiment for something, scientifically, you should have a theory for its existence that builds off other science. We understand electromagnetic fields pretty well, and as far as I'm aware, there's no theory that predicts the ability for crystals to draw from electromagnetic fields and concentrate them. If that was a capability of crystals, it would be ridiculously easy to prove with an electromagnet and an EF detector.


----------



## doomedswine

Hey man whatever works for you. I'm not going to debate all day because honestly and with all due respect, I don't care what you think because that's your truth remember?

As much as I believe that science is one of the best ways of coming to the truth there is no way it can explain an account for everything. If you think it can well then that's faith.


----------



## Dameon

doomedswine said:


> As much as I believe that science is one of the best ways of coming to the truth there is no way it can explain an account for everything. If you think it can well then that's faith.


That's always what it comes down to for these pseudoscientific fringe beliefs...start by trying to use science to prove your beliefs, and when it doesn't, try to equate science with faith. It's not equivalent. Name a form of energy, and you can prove that crystals don't naturally contain it more than other minerals, and some forms of energy are far more concentrated in other minerals than crystals. Hey, we know about the energy contained in uranium, why be so obsessed with the immeasurable, unknowable possible energy in crystals when you could sleep with a chunk of uranium under your pillow. If you have enough faith, it won't cook your brain.


----------



## Deleted member 20240

Im not going to get into a scientific theroetical loop and try to explain anything into oblivion. All I will say is organite or however the hell you spell it is a counterproductive means of harnessing or amplifying energy for an intended purpose. Oh Jesus, the loop has already started ::banghead::. Anyway, how are you going to counteract the effects of manmade devises by taking a naturally occuring energy storing object and trapping it in a manmade plastic cage? If anything, making organite lessens the energy of the substances you are making it out of. Common sense tells you that the more you process and fiddle with shit, the less you are going to get out of it. Just take our processed foods as an example. The more its been processed the less nutritional value it contains. Humans need to stop trying to fix shit thats not broken. Our interference is what breaks the shit!


----------



## Coywolf

Dameon said:


> No, they can't concentrate energy; if you have scientific evidence of that, it'd be interesting to see.



Crystals can act as a lens, which concentrates solar radiation (energy) and can produce fire. There's some scientific proof for ya. A lens, in itself, is a form of manipulated Crystal, so there's that.

I never said the Crystal could HOLD energy. But yes. It can concentrate it. 

And there are many things we do not yet understand, I try keep an open mind to that.

A "soul" is, literally, the electricity within our bodies. That's it. Electricity. A form of energy.

Would you not say that a gaseous star is alive? Or is it just an inadament object using gravity and the reactions of gasses to produce radiation?

Then I will ask you this. Is a tree or plant alive? Or is it inadament organic matter using minerals and solar radiation to grow? 

It all depends on your perception. And if you don't believe in earth based religion, it's probably BS to you. The same way I believe that most organized religions are BS to me.


----------



## Dameon

Coywolf said:


> Crystals can act as a lens, which concentrates solar radiation (energy) and can produce fire. There's some scientific proof for ya. A lens, in itself, is a form of manipulated Crystal, so there's that.
> 
> I never said the Crystal could HOLD energy. But yes. It can concentrate it.
> 
> And there are many things we do not yet understand, I try keep an open mind to that.
> 
> A "soul" is, literally, the electricity within our bodies. That's it. Electricity. A form of energy.
> 
> Would you not say that a gaseous star is alive? Or is it just an inadament object using gravity and the reactions of gasses to produce radiation?
> 
> Then I will ask you this. Is a tree or plant alive? Or is it inadament organic matter using minerals and solar radiation to grow?
> 
> It all depends on your perception. And if you don't believe in earth based religion, it's probably BS to you. The same way I believe that most organized religions are BS to me.


A crystal in its normal form cannot concentrate energy. Yes, when you use manufacturing processes to turn it into a lens, it can use the well understood _scientific_ principle of refraction to concentrate light, but at that point sand or oil might as well be as magical as crystals to you (or rather, more magical, since we use sand to make lenses far more often than crystals).To use that as a basis to argue that it also can concentrate unknowable, unmeasurable "energy" in its raw form is unsound logic.

A soul, by your definition, may be the electricity within our bodies, but making up your own definitions for words doesn't make that definition true for everybody.


> the spiritual or immaterial part of a human being or animal, regarded as immortal.


The electricity generated by our bodies definitely does not meet that criteria. Electricity is not immortal, especially the very low level of electricity generated by your body, which we are fairly certain does not survive the death of your body, since it's the organic processes of your living body that create and use that electricity, and it would be easy to detect moving away from the body after death.

Life doesn't have an easily quotable definition, but stars aren't alive. There are scientific criteria that something has to meet to be regarded as "alive", and stars don't meet those criteria. For example, stars don't breed (yes, a star might create some stuff used to form another star when it dies, but that isn't breeding). Plants meet the criteria to be considered alive, and they're definitely not _inanimate_. Again, you don't get to define words to mean whatever you want and expect the rest of humanity to fall in line.

Yes, there's lots of things we don't understand, I keep an open mind to that too, but just because somebody makes something up doesn't mean I have to give it equal consideration with rigorously studied and tested principles. Having an open mind doesn't mean you just believe whatever you're told even if it is in conflict with rigorously tested scientific principles. If I didn't have an open mind, I wouldn't be having this discussion. The reason you're not changing my mind on this isn't because it's not open, it's because you aren't presenting any compelling evidence, just flawed reasoning.

It doesn't depend on perception; the statements you're making are not perceptual in nature. Whether or not things are alive isn't perceptual, the way electricity behaves is not perceptual. We have rigid criteria for these things based on scientific principles of observation and experimentation.


----------



## Coywolf

Dameon said:


> Electricity is not immortal, especially the very low level of electricity generated by your body, which we are fairly certain does not survive the death of your body, since it's the organic processes of your living body that create and use that electricity, and it would be easy to detect moving away from the body after death.



Electrical itself is not immortal but the energy behind it is. It is defined as such the law of conservation of energy:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservation_of_energy

And I beg to differ about electricital energy leaving the body, it is just transformed into other forms:

http://www.askamathematician.com/20...rgy-within-our-bodies-and-brains-when-we-die/

Which supports the entire "back to the earth" philosophy of pagan religions. 




Dameon said:


> There are scientific criteria that something has to meet to be regarded as "alive",



Such as this:

http://utahscience.oremjr.alpine.k12.ut.us/sciber00/7th/classify/living/2.htm

The literal ONLY difference between things such as stars, fire, and AI, is "living things are made of cells". That's it. Well, you could argue the difference of Reproduce and replicate, but that is splitting hairs.

And I'm sure that will change in the future, when there are fights for Android right, and the like. It will happen with the way our society is progressing.

You seem very bitter to this conversation saying things such as, "you create your own definitions of words and expect the rest of humanity to fall in line..."

And

"The reason you're not changing my mind on this isn't because it's not open, it's because you aren't presenting any compellingevidence, just flawed reasoning."

If you don't want to believe anything I'm saying, that's fine, I don't "expect you to fall in line". 

But on the same measure, don't discredit me and others with the same beliefs, just because you don't think they make sense. Yet again, I don't think Science has answered every question yet. Just ask a scientist.

I appreciate you using science as a rebuttal, I respect scientific laws and discoveries. This is a good discussion.


----------



## Dameon

Coywolf said:


> Electrical itself is not immortal but the energy behind it is. It is defined as such the law of conservation of energy:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservation_of_energy


The principle of conservation of energy applies to a _closed, isolated system_. You're pushing a pseudoscientific view based on simplistic misconceptions of scientific principles. The earth is an open system, as far as energy is concerned (for matter, it's considered a closed system). Sure, when you die your bioelectric energy becomes "other forms", which is immortality in a sense, but not in any sense that can form a cohesive, immortal soul.



Coywolf said:


> The literal ONLY difference between things such as stars, fire, and AI, is "living things are made of cells". That's it. Well, you could argue the difference of Reproduce and replicate, but that is splitting hairs.


Replicate is the proper term, and very important, not splitting hairs. Living things reproduce in very specific ways. When a spark from a fire creates more fire, it's not creating a fire that's "related" to the original fire in any way. And there's more to it than that; like I said, there are rigid criteria to determine what's alive and what's not. Without those criteria, there'd be no difference between a biologist and a geologist.



Coywolf said:


> You seem very bitter to this conversation saying things such as, "you create your own definitions of words and expect the rest of humanity to fall in line..."
> 
> And
> 
> "The reason you're not changing my mind on this isn't because it's not open, it's because you aren't presenting any compellingevidence, just flawed reasoning."
> 
> If you don't want to believe anything I'm saying, that's fine, I don't "expect you to fall in line".


Belief isn't relevant here. It's not that I don't "believe" in your definition of a soul as electricity, it's that your definition is different from the common definition of a soul. If you get to change the meanings of words as you go, and choose what you want them to mean, we have no common ground for conversation, and you might as well be speaking gibberish.



Coywolf said:


> But on the same measure, don't discredit me and others with the same beliefs, just because you don't think they make sense. Yet again, I don't think Science has answered every question yet. Just ask a scientist.


It's not that I don't think they make sense, it's that these beliefs go against scientific principles, and twist extreme simplifications of laws of physics to mean things that they don't. Spreading pseudoscience literally makes people stupider, because they're told the first law of thermodynamics means that no energy truly goes away, except it in reality does, because the Earth and the universe are not closed systems (as far as energy goes, mind you), and when energy leaves the universe, it's gone as far as we're concerned.

Yes, we all know science hasn't discovered everything yet. I'm surprised you haven't brought up the fact that science is wrong sometimes. The thing is, it's irrelevant here. Crystals have been studied ad nauseum, and we're actually still discovering things we can do using crystalline structures (time crystals are mind blowing), but we have a pretty good idea what the properties of a quartz crystal are. Saying that science hasn't discovered everything yet does not validate fringe beliefs in any way, or give them any kind of scientific basis. We discover new species all the time, but that doesn't mean we should believe that bigfoot exists (please don't try to prove bigfoot exists). We can accept the possibility he does, but there's a very high probability that he doesn't, and so we should operate under the assumption he doesn't until there's compelling evidence he might (please don't try to argue that the existing evidence is compelling).


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

sure makes a great paper weight tho::cigar::


----------



## Odin

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/01/160114113524.htm


*New way to absorb electromagnetic radiation demonstrated*
*Scientists show that it is possible to fully absorb electromagnetic radiation using an anisotropic crystal*
Date:
January 14, 2016
Source:
Moscow Institute of Physics and Technology
Summary:
It is possible to fully absorb electromagnetic radiation using an anisotropic crystal, report scientists. Electromagnetic energy harvesting in the visible spectrum is very important for photovoltaics -- the conversion of solar energy into direct current electricity. Absorbing materials in the microwave range of frequencies have an application that is equally as important, say scientists who are now able to reduce the radar visibility of an aircraft.

A team of authors from MIPT, Kansas State University, and the U.S. Naval Research Laboratory have demonstrated that it is possible to fully absorb electromagnetic radiation using an anisotropic crystal. The observations are of fundamental importance for electrodynamics and will provide researchers with an entirely new method of absorbing the energy of electromagnetic waves. The paper has been published in _Physical Review B_.

Effective absorption of the energy of electromagnetic radiation is the cornerstone of a wide range of practical applications. Electromagnetic energy harvesting in the visible spectrum is very important for photovoltaics -- the conversion of solar energy into direct current electricity. Absorbing materials in the microwave range of frequencies have an application that is equally as important -- they are able to reduce the radar visibility of an aircraft. Effective absorption of electromagnetic waves is also important for use in sensing, nanochemistry, and photodynamic therapy.


//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Of course this is specific to the EM spectrum and not any unspecified "woo" energy.


----------



## Odin

Just for the hell of it, I'd heard the word anisotropy before but wanted to make sure what that means for a crystal..ie artificialy manufactured or natural... hehe lol... 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anisotropy


Most common rock-forming minerals are anisotropic, including quartz and feldspar. Anisotropy in minerals is most reliably seen in their optical properties. An example of an isotropic mineral is garnet.

Over all I think there is something Arthur C Clark said that we all should remember in these kind of debates. 

"_Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic."_

And I find magic to be just a more polite way of saying... wooo!


now dance everybody dance everybody danceQ!!


----------



## Deleted member 20240

rana y sapo said:


> you know whatd be fuckin sweet....
> 
> i dont know if yall have seen the soap with the animal figurines inside them, but wouldn't it be swell to take that same idea, putting crystals inside of dildos and selling them to spun out hippies, on the basis of having magical stimulating powers??


People have come into the shop I just quit and asked where the crystal healing wands were and proceeded to explain in detail how they planned on healing thier" lady parts "with them. I couldn't ever dust that shelf of product without throwing up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## mouse

It's a little odd for the post to get eviscerated. It's not like the rest of the threads are in a peer-reviewed journal.


----------



## creature

ok, dig this:
make a goddamned vinegar based battery from it (excluding previous, typical batteries) that can generate 1.5 volts


----------

